# tumbling small bottles????



## dirtflicker (Dec 12, 2005)

I purchased a bottle tumbler from the jar doctor a while back and I am wondering how I would tumble those extremely small med bottles under 5"??? Is there something special I should do or can they not be tumbled? I have a 4" canister with stopples. Thanks for any help.

 DF


----------

